# NFR charge back



## Jay16910 (Sep 13, 2017)

NFR kicked back an order that has been completed and payed for almost a year now. They are claiming that HUD is only paying them for a 1 unit winterization when we charged and completed 2 units. So they want 37.50 returned for one the unit since there is supposedly only 1. We cut ties with this company after this order due to non payment among many other reasons. My question is. Are they even entitled to this? I can't find a charge back/kickback clause anywhere in the contract I signed with them. In addition to it being payed and finished for nearly a year. They can eat s### as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

Jay16910 said:


> NFR kicked back an order that has been completed and payed for almost a year now. They are claiming that HUD is only paying them for a 1 unit winterization when we charged and completed 2 units. So they want 37.50 returned for one the unit since there is supposedly only 1. We cut ties with this company after this order due to non payment among many other reasons. My question is. Are they even entitled to this? I can't find a charge back/kickback clause anywhere in the contract I signed with them. In addition to it being payed and finished for nearly a year. They can eat s### as far as I'm concerned.


- Can You Obtain (timestamped) PROOF of Documents From your client? 


Sounds like you did the job, 
got paid for the job you did

*UNTIL* your client (FR) found a way to finagle you. 

I can't tell you how many times the word Finagle came from Leaders.... "oh just finagle"

Processors, Team Leads, Vendor Managers, "oh just finagle it and push it through." 

*Final Report * *

Is it not your right to deny an email that says "just because". You may want to contact your client and diplomatically request proof- Step #2 

I had a client tell me one time "that at our own expense, we would be responsible for the repairs necessary to convey the property" 

We were hired to complete visible inspection - 1 year ago. 

but because of THEIR mistake, I also discovered how to EXPLOIT the $#!* out of the property preservation business. 

You did your job - questions make them do theirs. Be Encouraged Contractor, go get what is yours.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Jay16910 said:


> NFR kicked back an order that has been completed and payed for almost a year now. They are claiming that HUD is only paying them for a 1 unit winterization when we charged and completed 2 units. So they want 37.50 returned for one the unit since there is supposedly only 1. We cut ties with this company after this order due to non payment among many other reasons. My question is. Are they even entitled to this? I can't find a charge back/kickback clause anywhere in the contract I signed with them. In addition to it being payed and finished for nearly a year. They can eat s### as far as I'm concerned.


So you haven't been working for them in about a year???
Would hope they do not "owe" your company anything else. But by the sound of things they never got square with you. 
If they are asking you to send them a check....tell them to go pound sand...
That said i sent you a pm


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> . . .Is it not your right to deny an email that says "just because". . .


Not only is ignoring the email your right to do so, but if this company doesn't owe you any money, it's the correct thing to do in this case, especially in light of your statement that you've already cut ties with them. 

PS - What were you thinking doing a winterization for $37.50, regardless of it being a 2nd unit!?! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Jay16910 (Sep 13, 2017)

Well. We had about 1k in other work at this property. Figured we might as well make an extra 80 ish. Also, this was at the beginning of our property preservation venture. I am a contractor and professional carpenter by trade. But we kept getting calls for all of this work. From cyprexx to u.s. best repairs, wolverine field services ect ect. Even a private realtor friend (which pays excellent by the way). I hated to turn down money for simple jobs. But I've learned alot since then! No way I would do that for that cost now. Especially because Going straight to the source has an unlimited pay potential. Not a fan of these nationals and regionals. My current source doesn't even require pictures or forms and pays EVERY WEEK. unlike the 30-60-90-120 day that turns into 6 M/O+ to get a check scams.


----------



## Tiredoldguy (Jan 25, 2018)

We previously worked for NFR. They tried to back charge us for 8 yds of debris on an approved bid 3 years after it was completed and paid. We told them they couldn't do that because it was immoral and illegal. The rep said she would have a supervisor contact us. We never got charged and never heard from a supervisor.


----------



## Tiredoldguy (Jan 25, 2018)

I should add they expect you to destroy work orders and pictures after you get paid which we do not. When we sent them pics and a copy of the work order and ask them to explain that is when the rep backed down.


----------



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, that is why most of the nationals require E&O insurance. That way they have a way to charge back. I met a guy working for Safeguard and they were back charging him $10,000 (Unsure why he was still with Safeguard). He is the reason I left Safeguard and got rid of my E&O insurance.


----------



## Jay16910 (Sep 13, 2017)

Well. They're SOL there too. Never have carried that and never will. For that exact reason. 



brooks said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that is why most of the nationals require E&O insurance. That way they have a way to charge back. I met a guy working for Safeguard and they were back charging him $10,000 (Unsure why he was still with Safeguard). He is the reason I left Safeguard and got rid of my E&O insurance.


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Stopped working for them about 2 years ago after a solid relationship going back almost a decade. They still send chargebacks going back 4+ years. Since they don't owe me anything don't really care.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

After a several year, good relationship with NFR, they certainly went south. Here's what they did to me...

Had a house that I did initial secure on....newer home with no apparent issues. One day I'm there for a grass cut and when I finish, it starts pouring rain. I go in for a look around. In the unfinished basement, I see water leaking a little bit around a window. I start pealing back plastic sheathing and insulation and the walls are so rotten that the only thing holding the siding in place is Tyvek! There was no drip edge on the deck ledger board and water had eaten away at the lumber for 10 years. 

The leaks were near the electric service so I shut off the main and called for full shutoff to the electric company. I reported mold and crumbling osb and submitted full detailed bid to remove and replace all damages. Also reported the utilities as OFF.

2 months go by and I keep cutting the grass but hear nothing about the repair bid. Then I get and email saying I have been back charged $600 for mold remediation. Apparently they had some clown go out and Kilz the mold on the crumbling OSB and called it fixed. Because I failed to report electric "off" on my grass cuts, (there is no utility reporting on any NFR grass/snow WO) it was my fault the mold returned because they thought the dehumidifier was running when it was not. I argued that the dumbass that did the mold should be the one reporting utilities, not me. They were "nice" and let me split the back charges with the mold clown.

I was able to hose them good on the next 3 jobs then I cut ties. At that time there was at least 3 contractors in my immediate area doing work for them. Apparently I didn't use a sharp knife to cut ties....today I got a WO request from them for an initial secure 2 1/2 hours away. The email also said I was their closest contractor to the job. I'd say they pissed off the rest of us!

No thanks NFR!!!


----------

